# Fixing or leaving scars??



## davidhein (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi guys, whats your opinion on fixing scars. For example you shoot a whitetail that has been in fights, has a few facial scars. Or a leaopard with a torn ear and a few body scars. 

What would you do and why?


----------



## horsedoctor (Oct 13, 2011)

For mounts I get done: Skin scars & shredded ears are left as is. Broken antlers get recreated.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

leave, thats the way you shot it


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

It depends on what my client wants. Most of the time, they will want things left natural. However, major damage is usually repaired and in extreme conditions, the cape is replaced. Remember, it is your name going out there and sometimes the story on the damage becomes "your fault".


----------



## Yes (Apr 15, 2012)

Amen brother!!!


----------



## shields642 (Nov 1, 2010)

if its a natural scar or something like that then it definately loks better left the way it is it kind of defeats the purpose to fix all the broken tines on a buck or put a full ear on a lion you might as well go out and just buy a recreation instead of goin huntin if all you wana do is change it but a problem with the way it was cared for after taken should be fixed


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'd definitely leave it.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

I voted to leave them and that's normally what I do in my shop. However, it really depends on where they are and the severity. For instance, a significant scar around and eye, nose, or antler burr can hinder the mounting process and may require being cut out and repaired in order for the mount to look presentable.


----------



## cwt (May 28, 2010)

left alone. if they want it fixed I will do it


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

horsedoctor said:


> For mounts I get done: Skin scars & shredded ears are left as is. Broken antlers get recreated.


I agree


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

agree with horsedoctor


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

On a mount I would never alter an animal to make it look different than how I shot it.


----------



## hoghntr (May 5, 2009)

I shoot lots of javelina with mucho damage.. hunt where high density of nasty critters or fighting bucks reside and thats what ya get. i have shot many with shredded ears and some with punctures in face 1 with eyeball missing but to date i have had those wrinkles ironed out for the sake of the art im gonna look at for many years.. now if it is awesome character point im keepin whatever it is.. i would shoot a small bull for a club antler hangin on side of head. :wink: so unless it is super cool for character of your mount i would fix for the sake of art. IMO


----------

